# PC Only: Diese Games bleiben Konsolen-Spielern vorenthalten



## Gast1669461003 (7. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Only: Diese Games bleiben Konsolen-Spielern vorenthalten * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Only: Diese Games bleiben Konsolen-Spielern vorenthalten


----------



## wurzn (7. Juni 2015)

jedes der games is mehr wert,  als alle Konsolen exclusives zusammen.


----------



## golani79 (7. Juni 2015)

wurzn schrieb:


> jedes der games is mehr wert,  als alle Konsolen exclusives zusammen.



lol ..


----------



## Enisra (7. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol ..



naja
das ist so einer der meint PC-Masterace wäre etwas positives ...
und wie andere die ähnliche begriffe nutzen haben(wollen) die keine Ahnung haben was es auf der Konsole gibt, wie ... Last of Us


----------



## GenX66 (7. Juni 2015)

Eine schöne Vorzeigeliste habt ihr da zusammengestellt! Leider gibt es auf dem PC auch so unendlich viel Crap, dass man schnell den Überblick verlieren kann. Auf Konsolen gibt's zumindest ansatzweise sowas wie eine Qualitätskontrolle, so dass man nicht sofort bei einem unbekannten Titel den Griff ins Klo erwischt.

Letztlich ist es reine Geschmackssache. Der PC hat hier seine Vorteile und die Konsolen dort. Persönlich kann ich nur jedesmal über die selbsternannte PC-Masterrace schmunzeln, wenn ich Forza Motorsport oder Uncharted spiele.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (7. Juni 2015)

PC-Masterrace? Habt ihr das 12. Lebensjahr immer noch nicht erreicht, oder überschritten? Ich bin zwar selbst überzeugter PC-Spieler, aber warum kann man andere nicht einfach mit dem spielen lassen, was ihnen am besten zusagt?


----------



## billy336 (7. Juni 2015)

GenX66 schrieb:


> Auf Konsolen gibt's zumindest ansatzweise sowas wie eine Qualitätskontrolle, so dass man nicht sofort bei einem unbekannten Titel den Griff ins Klo erwischt.



Hast dir schonmal den xbox gamestore angeschaut? allein die 100 silver dollar games sind der größte müll der je produziert wurde. Müll gibts auf allen plattformen gleichviel. außerdem kann man sich ja informieren dank testberichten, lets plays ect. ob das spiel was taugt.

Trotzdem find ich den vergleich "wer hat die besten exklusivtitel" bescheuert. Sollten alle für jede Plattform erscheinen und der Spieler entscheidet wo er es spielen möchte. 

"exklusivrechte" sind eh der größte rotz und ein armutszeugnis den verkauf der eigenen plattform so ankurbeln zu müssen weil sie sonst nix zu bieten hat...^^


----------



## Sanador (7. Juni 2015)

Schon witzig, der Ursprung vom "PC-Gaming Master Race" Geschwafel wurde von Yahtzee eher Zynisch hervorgebracht und wie oben von Gandalf1107 schon richtig erfasst, kann sowas nur Kinder cool finden.
Ich behaupte mal, dass die wenigsten hier Konsole/PC nach Exclusives entscheiden. Da kommen noch andere Faktoren hinzu wie zum Beispiel, welches Gerät im Freundeskreis besonders genutzt wird.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Juni 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> allein die 100 silver dollar games sind der größte müll der je produziert wurde.


Hey, hey, hey! Nichts gegen Perlen der Spielegeschichte wie Cassie's Animal Sounds, I want it oder Who's gonna get the Girl! [emoji6]


----------



## BiJay (7. Juni 2015)

GenX66 schrieb:


> Auf Konsolen gibt's zumindest ansatzweise sowas wie eine Qualitätskontrolle


Ähm, nein, gibt es nicht. Wo hast du denn das aufgeschnappt?


----------



## Enisra (7. Juni 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ähm, nein, gibt es nicht. Wo hast du denn das aufgeschnappt?



stand bestimmt im PC-Masterrace Newsletter


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Juni 2015)

wurzn schrieb:


> jedes der games is mehr wert,  als alle Konsolen exclusives zusammen.



ähm, das halte ich mal für Unsinn oder Masterrace-Fanboy-Flame/Getrolle


----------



## Orzhov (7. Juni 2015)

Wer hat das Öl fürs Feuer bestellt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (7. Juni 2015)

Bis auf Star Citizen und Rollercoaster Tycoon 4 hat der Pc nichts, was mich locken könnte.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juni 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Rollercoaster Tycoon 4 hat der Pc nichts, was mich locken könnte.




*facepalm*


----------



## Theojin (7. Juni 2015)

Ist doch alles vollkommen egal. Wenn ein Titel exklusiv für ein System kommt, mein Gott, sollen sie es halt machen. Ich muß nicht jedes Spiel spielen, und was ich nicht kenne, kann ich auch schwerlich vermissen.

Als weniger schön empfinde ich es nur, wenn die Bedienbarkeit von PC Spielen auf dem Altar der systemübergreifenden Spielentwicklung geopfert wird. Bestes Beispiel BF3 ( die Teile danach kenne ich nicht mehr, von daher k.A., ob es besser geworden ist ), selten so eine schlechte Menüführung gesehen. Anderes Beispiel TESblivion.

Ich würde schon allein aufgrund der Modbarkeit von PC Spielen diesen immer als meine Hauptspieleplattform bevorzugen.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juni 2015)

Theojin schrieb:


> Ist doch alles vollkommen egal. Wenn ein Titel exklusiv für ein System kommt, mein Gott, sollen sie es halt machen. Ich muß nicht jedes Spiel spielen, und was ich nicht kenne, kann ich auch schwerlich vermissen.



ja, aber das Spiel wird nen Reinfall mit Ansage, wenn man sich die Screenshots anschaut, wo es aussieht wie RC3, das ist halt 11 Jahre alt und das kann man auch nicht mehr rechtfertigen
Außerdem muss man sich nur mal Atari allgm. anschauen, die sind Kurz vor tot


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2015)

Virtuelle Kirmesschlägereien im PCG-Forum  

Aber im Ernst. Ein Spiel wie ArmA stelle ich mir aber wirklich nur sehr schwer auf Konsolen vor. Alleine schon wegen der Steuerung, weil da ja quasi die ganze Tastatur belegt ist mit diversen Funktionen. Ob sowas mit Gamepad wirklich Spaß machen würde?


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Juni 2015)

für mich reicht schon Stalker um meinen teuren PC rechtzufertigen. So eine Atmo gab es zuvor noch nie. Vom Wiederspielwert her ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## alu355 (7. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> stand bestimmt im PC-Masterrace Newsletter



Ähm...wenn schon dann im Konsolen Peasants Newsletter.
GenX66 hat sich FÜR Konsolen ausgesprochen nicht gegen sie - 





GenX66 schrieb:


> Persönlich kann ich nur jedesmal über die selbsternannte PC-Masterrace schmunzeln, wenn ich Forza Motorsport oder Uncharted spiele.


Tja wieder ein Fall für Captain Trollfail.


----------



## alu355 (7. Juni 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Schon witzig, der Ursprung vom "PC-Gaming Master Race" Geschwafel wurde von Yahtzee eher Zynisch hervorgebracht und wie oben von Gandalf1107 schon richtig erfasst, kann sowas nur Kinder cool finden



Versteh ich das richtig?
Die Schweiz äh... Ben Yahtzee Croshaw hats erfunden?
Ich darf mal mitleidig grinsen - dieser Ausdruck ist so alt wie die erste Playstation, da war der noch nen Milchbubi.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ich darf mal mitleidig grinsen - dieser Ausdruck ist so alt wie die erste Playstation, da war der noch nen Milchbubi.



mitte der 90iger soll pc-masterrace schon ein gängiger ausdruck gewesen sein?


----------



## alu355 (7. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mitte der 90iger soll pc-masterrace schon ein gängiger ausdruck gewesen sein?



Gängig?
Mitnichten.
Schon vorhanden?
Definitiv.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Schon vorhanden? Definitiv.



kann ich mich beim besten willen nicht dran erinnern.
ich kenn das auch erst seit einigen jahren. 

tut aber auch eigentlich nix zur sache.


----------



## alu355 (7. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann ich mich beim besten willen nicht dran erinnern.
> ich kenn das auch erst seit einigen jahren.
> 
> tut aber auch eigentlich nix zur sache.



Fakt ist - durch ihn ist es bekannt geworden, schlußendlich ist es dann praktisch egal, ob es den Ausdruck schon vorher gegeben hat (wobei ich immer noch darauf poche, daß ich das schon zu PS1 Zeiten gehört habe ).
Immerhin ist es kein typischer Mario Barth - wie "Nichts reimt sich auf Uschi", ein Kalauer aus den tiefen 90ern einfach mal aktiv als eigene Erfindung ausgeben und versuchen es rechtlich schützen zu lassen.


----------



## battschack (7. Juni 2015)

GenX66 schrieb:


> wenn ich Forza Motorsport oder moorhuhn spiele.



Habe es mal angepasst


----------



## wurzn (7. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> das ist so einer der meint PC-Masterace wäre etwas positives ...
> und wie andere die ähnliche begriffe nutzen haben(wollen) die keine Ahnung haben was es auf der Konsole gibt, wie ... Last of Us



ich weiss sehr gut was es gibt, daher auch die aussage...dir is eh nicht zu helfen,  wenn des für dich ein gutes spiel is.  overhypter schrott


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. Juni 2015)

wurzn schrieb:


> ich weiss sehr gut was es gibt, daher auch die aussage...dir is eh nicht zu helfen,  wenn des für dich ein gutes spiel is.  overhypter schrott


Läuft hier gerade irgendwo ein Trollwettbewerb wer den meisten Stuss erzählt und du versuchst zu gewinnen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Juni 2015)

wurzn schrieb:


> dir is eh nicht zu helfen,  wenn des für dich ein gutes spiel is



Für ein gutes Spiel braucht man auch keine Hilfe. Du schon eher.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juni 2015)

Masterrace ist ein wahrlich grässlicher Begriff und ich zähle meinen PC nicht dazu, sondern zur Hardware-Super-Duper-Gang. Bei der dürfen die Nachbarn aus der Konsolen-Kommune aber auch mitmachen. Freie Liebe. Jawohl.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Ich sag mal ich mache es vom Spiel abhängig, ob ich froh darüber bin, daß es nur für den PC kommt. Die Konsolen haben wirklich gute Exklusivtitel (The Last of Us, Gran Turismo etc.), teils auch Spiele mit eigentlich komplexer Steuerung am PC (GTA, Arkham Reihe). Aber bei einigen Games bin ich dann doch wirklich froh, daß es nur eine PC-Fassung gibt, weil die Steuerung am PC so komplex ist, daß deren Umsetzung auf Joypad eine Casualisierung für den PC bedeuten würde. Oder als Alternative einen erheblichen Aufwand diese Steuerung für die Konsole einzudampfen, ohne Funktionen zu verlieren. Wobei hier aber z.B. ein GTA die rühmliche Ausnahme bildet. Da funktioniert beides. Sowohl auf der einen Seite eine komplexe PC-Steuerung und auf der anderen Seite eine simple Joypadsteuerung.

Ein Armed Assault für Konsole bedürfte jedoch z.B. einer kräftigen Überarbeitung bei einer Portierung, damit man diese komplexe Steuerung auf das Joypad umprogrammiert. Und das Problem in so einem Fall ist, daß kaum ein Studio einen so großen Aufwand betreibt. Da orientiert man sich meistens am kleinsten Nenner (Konsole) und vereinfacht die Steuerungsfunktionen. Und da ist mir ein PC-Only Titel lieber als ein wegen der Konsole in der Komplexität eingedampfte PC-Fassung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

das mit pcmasterrace kam halt von reddit 
Es wird eher schmunzelnd in diversen Memes genommen  Nur irgendwann hat halt jemand gewisse vergleiche mit gezogen 

Man tut sich halt gegenseitig necken zum bsp die ganzen Console Wars Memes und Musical Videos sind halt immer netter Seitenhieb auf die Konsolen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MveC_thKZSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Pemphigus (8. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mitte der 90iger soll pc-masterrace schon ein gängiger ausdruck gewesen sein?



Aufgrund der noch nicht so weit fortgeschrittenen Verblödung in den 90ger (im  Vergleich zu heute), und den noch nicht vorhandenen Idiotenmagneten ="Websites auf denen man Kommentare hinterlassen kann", hat in der Tat kaum einer den Begriff  "pc-Masterrace" damals verwendet. 

WOBEI es damals allen Grund dafür gegeben hätte. Wenn man in den 90er  5000 DM in einen 386 investiert hat um Wing Commander zu spielen, während die Nachbarn ein Gerät der 300 DM-Klasse hatten (NES, Amgia -ne der war teurer), konnte man schon so denken.
Aber heute holt sich doch jeder Pickel-Kopp für 999,- einen "Gamer-PC" 

Das ganze Topic ist doch schon wieder PCG at it`s best.  
"Diese Games bleiben *Konsolenspielern* vorenthalten" ... ...es ist ja nicht so dass in deutschen Haushalten sowieso häufiger mal ein PC vorhanden ist. Nein, ein "Konsolero"  hat grade 900 Euro für seine Launchkonsole inkl. Controllern und Games ausgegeben und kann sich keinen PC leisten auf dem CIV V läuft (das er natürlich eh nicht kapiert).
 Schon klar. Willkommen in den 90gern


----------



## Holyangel (10. Juni 2015)

Starcraft 2 ist ein 4x Spiel?

Zur Diskussion hier:
Jeder soll doch selber auf dem System spielen, welches er will, für die sind es dann auch meistens die besten" System, seis PC oder Konsolen.

Ich für meinen Teil bin seit Ende der Dreamcast nur noch auf PC unterwegs, was nicht heißt, dass einige Kons0olenspiele mich nicht interessieren würden (z.b. Super Mario U).
Aber zum einen habe ich als Arbeitnehmer nicht mehr soviel Zeit wie damals als Schüler und Student und zum anderen finde ich PC Spiele vom Preis Leistungs Verhälnis am besten (meine Meinung).
Mein PC ist mittlerweile 4-5 Jahre alt, die Spiele, welche ich bevorzuge laufen immernoch (Rollenspiele, Strategie, MMOs) und die Spiele, welche es auf beiden Systemen gibt, kosten in der Regel auch auf dem PC weniger.

Edit: Meine, dass mein "Wing Commander PC" damals ca 2000 DM gekostet hat, war ein 386er mit glaube 16 Mb RAM... aber habe mir den PC damals nicht wegen Wing Commander gekauft, sondern weil das die Zeit war, in dem der PC den Amiga langsam überholt hat... meine ersten games waren Space Quest 4 und Might and Magic 3 Isles of Terra.
Edit: Eben nachgeschaut, da war Wing Commander auch schon ein Jahr auf dem Markt


----------



## Pemphigus (10. Juni 2015)

Einen 386SX gab es etwas preiswerter, 16 MB RAM wären damals  kaum bezahlbar gewesen, daher glaube ich, dass dich deine Erinnerung hier trügt.
Für einen "schönen" 386DX mit unglaublichen 33Mhz wurden bei mir knapp 5000 Geldeinheiten aufgerufen, eine Summe, die in meinem zarten Alter damals
nur schwer aufzubringen war.


----------



## golani79 (10. Juni 2015)

Unser 386DX40 mit 4MB RAM und 80MB HDD inkl. 14" VGA Monitor und 9-Nadel Drucker hat damals umgerechnet ~35.000ATS (5.000DM) gekostet.


----------

